

Every time I logout, I get logged in to HN as someone else - bitwalker
http://i.imgur.com/27NyTmm.png

======
bitwalker
I came home from work a few minutes ago, hopped on HN, and I was logged in as
some other random user. I have no idea how, I've never logged in to HN on any
computer as anyone other than this account.

Even stranger, when I logged out, it automatically switched to another user!
Clicking it a third time, and I was logged in as a third random user. Finally,
after 3 attempts to logout, it finally allowed me to login as me.

Anyways, I'm sure someone probably wants to know about this.

------
kogir
It was a cache directive gone wrong. Shouldn't still be happening.

